# Where next? Any suggestions?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm looking for any advice that you may have. I just don't know what to try next. Are there any tests that I'm missing? Any suggestions? 

Very quick summary: we've have 5 transfers to date.first fresh cycle was cancelled due to fluid and all were frozen.  4 Fets (1st was chemical pregnancy) and 3 bfns. Also had a fresh transfer which was bfn. All 5 transfers were top grade blastocysts. We have two frosties left and I'm thinking of transferring both next time. I have severe recto vaginal endometriosis and a temporary ileostomy. We had immunes test in April which was normal. Recent hysteroscopy which was also normal. I don't ovulate on my own so it's always medicated cycles and I'm in a lot of pain with it, due to the endo. We've had 4 endo scratches and there's no sign on MRI of hydrosapinx now either. My tsh is slightly high so i took thyroxine for last cycle as well. So, just don't know where to go from here? Am I clinging in when it's just never going to happen?

Thanks

Xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

My goodness, you have been through it.  You don't say, but have you had your endo excised?  I had numerous chemical pregnancies until I had my endo excised, and then I was quite literally instantly successful.  The surgeon I see is Mr Trehan who is based in West Yorkshire.  I am convinced that endo causes implantation problems.

Good luck!


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, endo causes failures. You should clean yourself from it and then think of the transfer.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your replies. I had some endo removed during my major op in 2009,however, we know that more has grown back- mri scan. My endo is mainly recto vaginal although my during my last fresh cycle I developed an endometrioma. I can't have any more endo removed as my gynae doesn't want to do a lap as my bowel is I'm the wrong place due to the ileostomy and it's too dangerous. In addition, my adhesions are severe. Xx


----------

